# Daniel Crabtree Cuyahoga Falls OH



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ohio Guardsman Killed In Iraq

*APRIL McCLELLAN-COPELAND*
_Plain Dealer _










The Police Department is mourning the loss of a police officer killed in action in Iraq on Thursday as he served in the Ohio National Guard.

Sgt. 1st Class Daniel Crabtree, 31, of Green was serving in the Guard's 2nd Battalion, 19th Special Forces Group, according to a statement released Friday by Cuyahoga Falls Mayor Don Robart.

Police Chief John Conley said he visited Crabtree's wife, Kathy, on Thursday night. Crabtree is also survived by an infant daughter, Mallory, according to Robart's office.

"We are just crushed," Conley said. "Everyone at the depart-

ment is in shock. We don't have very many details."

Ohio National Guard spokesman James Sims said Friday that it was too early to confirm Crabtree's death. His family could not be reached for comment.

Crabtree, a Cuyahoga Falls police officer for nine years, worked in the patrol division and was a member of the department's SWAT team and honor guard.

On Friday, some of his co-workers recalled taking Crabtree and his wife to dinner before he was deployed to Iraq.

They gave Crabtree a St. Christopher medal to take to Iraq with him.

"He was worried about his daughter not knowing him because he was going to be away for so long," said Capt. Jack Davis, who helped train Crabtree nine years ago.

Cuyahoga Falls Patrolman Jeff Meek said Crabtree was a "sweet-hearted" man who would do anything for his fellow officers and friends.

"One officer had problems and Daniel made sure that the officer had enough money," Meek said. "He collected money from everyone. He was that kind of guy."

A few years ago, Meek said, he and Crabtree got into a brawl with a large man who he said was "crazy."

"I'm glad he was with me," Meek said. "If I had been alone, I don't know what would have happened to me. . . ."

Crabtree was born in Columbus and attended Lake High School in Hartville. He earned an associate's degree in criminal justice from the University of Akron, Conley said.

Crabtree spent more than a year with the Hartville Police Department before joining Cuyahoga Falls, Conley said.

This is the second time in less than a year that Cuyahoga Falls has mourned someone killed in Iraq.

In October, Sgt. Bryan W. Large, a 1992 graduate of Cuyahoga Falls High School, was killed in Haqlaniyah. Large was assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 82nd Airborne Division in Fort Bragg, N.C.

To reach this Plain Dealer reporter:

[email protected], 800-628-6689


----------

